# What to do with this blue hubbard squash?



## jcv (Sep 30, 2010)

I was just given a huge blue hubbard squash. I am the only person in my house that eats squash so I'd like to freeze it in single servings. I was going to cook it then mash it with some s&p and butter. Can I freeze it like this or would I just cook and freeze?

I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## silentmeow (Sep 30, 2010)

My Mom used to cut it apart with an axe, bake the pieces and scoop out the squash.  She froze it in freezer bags.  Those were her favorite type!  I don't know if she seasoned it or not before freezing and I can't ask her now.  I still laugh to myself at the sight of her attacking that squash!


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2010)

I love that! 

You can make a "pumpkin" pie with that! Bet'cha won't know the difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2010)

Prepare it with salt, pepper and butter and freeze it in meal sized portions.  Works great!


----------

